

Twitter is dead to me - dendory
http://dendory.net/blog.php?id=4e440954

======
ColinWright
My experience is completely different. I find it a useful source of material
from people I don't know directly, but respect, and a great way to interact
daily with people I know, respect, and don't get to see often enough.

I don't understand people who complain in this sort of manner - the experience
they describe is completely alien to me. I've carefully curated who I follow,
and benefit enormously.

So yes, maybe "it's just you."

